# Eliquid Recomendation



## Mob (9/6/21)

What is top 3 fruity/ icey vape juice?


----------



## vicTor (9/6/21)

hi,

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/6/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/6/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/6/21)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Mob (9/6/21)

thank you for your recommendation, will definitly give it a try.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WV2021 (9/6/21)

One of my fav.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

